# Silver Gray/Natural Brown... and Birch!



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Finally got my birch trim to install into my 04 330Ci... it is amazing how much better this looks! Okay, I'm gonna stop now with the mods. Really. I mean it. I'm not kidding. That's all. No more.


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

That is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

routesixtysixer said:


> Finally got my birch trim to install into my 04 330Ci... it is amazing how much better this looks! Okay, I'm gonna stop now with the mods. Really. I mean it. I'm not kidding. That's all. No more.


Oh, man that's sweet.   

I'm still cheesed BMW can't put it in at the factory for us in the US. How hard is it to dig into the parts bin and put in the birch? And yes, after taking the factory tour a couple of weeks ago, I can assure you it's not hard at all. They have bins and bins of everything they need. Is the problem that they don't want to have to put the ugly airbag sticker on or something?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm not big on wood trim, but that's just perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'm not big on wood trim, but that's just perfect. :thumbup:


Must... get.... Silver Grey... Natural Brown.... and BIRCH!

This one deserves a double :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Ahem. 

Would it be tacky for me to respectfully invite the attention of the birch lovers to the fact that there's a set for sale even as we speak???

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38889


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

LMC said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Would it be tacky for me to respectfully invite the attention of the birch lovers to the fact that there's a set for sale even as we speak???
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38889


Yes, it would be. However, we'll allow it this time since it looks so amazing.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks Good! If I didn't blow so much dough on my clears the birch would be the next mod. I just wish BMWNA would allow us to order birch on the car like the rest of the world!


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

That looks fine! :thumbup:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Great combo!


I remember seeing a Euro coupe and it had the birch wood on the door handles as well ?? I'm not an expert on coupes so I could be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hey! You're right! So routesixtysixer, did you fit birch to the dash and console only and omit the door handles? If so, what type trim do you have on the door handles?



Tanin said:


> Great combo!
> 
> I remember seeing a Euro coupe and it had the birch wood on the door handles as well ?? I'm not an expert on coupes so I could be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

LMC said:


> Hey! You're right! So routesixtysixer, did you fit birch to the dash and console only and omit the door handles? If so, what type trim do you have on the door handles?


Yeah, the cabrio at least has wood trim on teh door handles and the rear armrest. but it's a pita to remove those panels to replace it. (you have to take off all the door trim and the rear seat trim to do it).


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

*All this Birch talk is getting to me*

It's been only 13 days since I got my silver grey/natural brown 330i and all this Birch talk is getting me hyped in swapping out my myrtle. It looks great!!

Do you guys think Eurobuyers is the best place to order that kit? I heard the sedan kits are less expensive than the coupe ones. Also, I have an automatic tranny, so is there a Birch knob that I can swap out on it? The only ones I've seen on this board have been on manual trannys.

Thanks gang.


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2003)

Very, very nice.


----------



## dudley821 (Aug 5, 2003)

beautiful combination... i like that more than my black/black


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Sedan kits are significantly less expensive, since the door parts are much simpler. I think eurobuyers wanted over $900 for a coupe kit and about $500 for a sedan. I had my door handles covered in black leather to match the other black leather in the car (kind of like the sedan has from the factory). Then I only purchased the dash and shifter plate trim from Crevier ($289 shipped). I don't particularly like the look of wood on the door handles; just my own preference. I know that there is a shift knob available, but once again, not wild about it; seems a bit much to me. I think it looks classier and "special" with just the dash and shifter plate trim to set it off; kind of like the cherry on a hot fudge sundae.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

routesixtysixer said:


> I know that there is a shift knob available, but once again, not wild about it; seems a bit much to me.


Having driven with a wood knob now for a couple weeks, I much prefer the feel of leather/synthetic leather or whatever the usual knobs are made of. More grippy/less slippery. And the wood just accumulates hand grease.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

absolutely beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> More grippy/less slippery. And the wood just accumulates hand grease.


That is what driving gloves are for. Seriously, if you get the birch you must get the birch shift knob.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> Having driven with a wood knob now for a couple weeks, I much prefer the feel of leather/synthetic leather or whatever the usual knobs are made of. More grippy/less slippery. And the wood just accumulates hand grease.


I agree. When I removed the myrtle and installed the birch I also swapped to a black leather shift knob. For me, it just somehow feels better.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

I just sent and inquiry to eurobuyers to find out about the kit for the sedan. I really like to door trim pieces I've seen on other bmw boards.

I think I'll go with the shifter knob since I drive an automatic, it's just one solid piece of wood.

The only thing I kinda think is tacky is the wood trim for the sport "M" wheel. I think it breaks up the design of the wheel. 

Do you guys agree?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I'll be interested to see what the current price is.

By the way, there is also a matching parking brake handle. If you get the shift knob, try to get one.



heat010 said:


> I just sent and inquiry to eurobuyers to find out about the kit for the sedan. I really like to door trim pieces I've seen on other bmw boards.
> 
> I think I'll go with the shifter knob since I drive an automatic, it's just one solid piece of wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Steve just emailed me back. Based upon a 330i sedan, the following was requested.

Trim for 4 doors
Front Console Dash Pieces
Plate for the shifter and window controls
Automatic Shifter Knob

He quoted $821. That probably sounds in-line, they're all special order items from Germany.


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

You really should check with Chris Crinion at Crevier BMW/Mini (714) 835-3171 x393... that's where I bought my birch trim. You can ask him for an online quote at:
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/partscounter/forum.php

He's had nothing but prompt, professional answers to all my questions. I've bought over a grand worth of stuff from him in the past couple of months, so you might mention you saw it here from "routesixtysixer."


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow... :thumbup: 

I'm saving that picture for reference as a possible combination on my next BMW.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey routesixtysixer,

Thanks for the referral to the Crevier parts counter, I left a note for Chris to get me a quote for the birch trim kit.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Route:

Thanks a million, I just spoke with Chris at Crevier and put in an order for all the pieces, dash, door, tranny panel and auto shift knob. With tax and shipping $670. What a bargain.

It's on backorder, but I'm in no hurry. The birch should look killer on the doors. The sedan doors will really show the accents nicely.

I'm psyched.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Man!! Does that look nice! :thumbup:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

heat010 said:


> Hey Route:
> 
> Thanks a million, I just spoke with Chris at Crevier and put in an order for all the pieces, dash, door, tranny panel and auto shift knob. With tax and shipping $670. What a bargain.
> 
> ...


That's great! Chris does a good job. I like the design of the door panels on the sedan better than the coupe... especially with the birch trim.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

routesixtysixer said:


> Sedan kits are significantly less expensive, since the door parts are much simpler. I think eurobuyers wanted over $900 for a coupe kit and about $500 for a sedan. I had my door handles covered in black leather to match the other black leather in the car (kind of like the sedan has from the factory). Then I only purchased the dash and shifter plate trim from Crevier ($289 shipped). I don't particularly like the look of wood on the door handles; just my own preference. I know that there is a shift knob available, but once again, not wild about it; seems a bit much to me. I think it looks classier and "special" with just the dash and shifter plate trim to set it off; kind of like the cherry on a hot fudge sundae.


I like the way you did it . . . it looks perfect :thumbup:


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

I've never liked the BMW wood - but your combo looks very good.

Rgds
Prashan


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

:wow: match made in heaven. Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------

